# Bearded Dragon Regurgitating?



## Bedlam (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey there....found that my beardie today regurgitated a bunch of food.

Any reason for this anyone can think of? Should I be worried?

Thanks!


----------



## vvx (Jan 20, 2008)

Heat/wrong bulbs?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, what are the temperatures in the tank? (Of COURSE you should be worried!  )


----------



## Choobaine (Jan 21, 2008)

The only time my dragon puked was when he managed to eat part of one of my houseplants. If he's eaten something he shouldn't it's good to get it out of his stomach. 

Give us some info on your setup and well get to working out what's going on with him.

First thing's first - get him checked out if you can. It allways good to get checkups now and then.
Next keep a very close eye on him.
Keep him hydrated. If he has eaten something bad make sure he has water. It will help calm his little belly. It's what made my little man survive the night when he was ill! (he's the healthiest dragon ever now but that was a close shave then.)


----------



## Bedlam (Jan 21, 2008)

He's in a basic setup on paper towels (fragrance and dye free).  Has a log for basking on the warm side, which is where the heat lamp is, and a water dish that remains full at all times on the cool side.  

I went through what he brought up and it looks like its all crickets that aren't digested much.  I dont let it run around loose since its still very small and my roommate has a cat.

What I can say is that it got chilly in the house in the past few days with the cold front whipping through.  I've got a heater and humidifier in my room to try and keep a constant temperature for all my animals in there but the temps might have gone down.

Mushroom Spore - If I wasn't at all concerned I wouldn't have posted in here asking for opinions.  However, with everything else I've got going right now I don't have every waking moment to become an animal expert, so I ask other people.  Relax.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 21, 2008)

*beardeds*

have bred beardies for over ten years i have only had regurge in animals that have eaten too many mealworms(supers)
don't know why this happens,but have since limited the amount of mealies i feed.roaches are better anyway
andy


----------



## Bedlam (Jan 21, 2008)

bluefrogtat2 said:


> have bred beardies for over ten years i have only had regurge in animals that have eaten too many mealworms(supers)
> don't know why this happens,but have since limited the amount of mealies i feed.roaches are better anyway
> andy


So this could be a simple case of overeating?  I feed mine crickets as it didn't respond to mealworms.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 21, 2008)

*could be*

it could be or something more serious,could have ingesting something that didn't agree with it.
andy


----------



## mindlessvw (Jan 21, 2008)

you may want to try a soaking...if he is impacted that could help relieve it a bit...otherwise you may need to go to a vet for a small check up(fecal and all that jazz)


----------



## peterUK (Jan 21, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Yeah, what are the temperatures in the tank? (Of COURSE you should be worried!  )


I would look first and foremost at the temperatures.

The temperatures directly under the hotspot should be at least 100F. 

I keep the hotspot for my beardies at 125F and they spend hours just soaking the heat up  
With plenty of the right food and correct temperatures i expect hatchlings to be around 18-20 inches on their 1st birthday, although i have had a male that hit 23 inches after 10 months and boy could he eat and eat and eat   but because of the higher temperatures he just digested the food quicker and was hungry quicker and ate more and more :clap: 

Juveniles







Adults


----------



## bugmankeith (Jan 21, 2008)

Could it be an egg-impacted female?


----------



## Bedlam (Jan 22, 2008)

Its just a juvenile....born in September or October 2007.

I do keep a heat lamp on throughout the day which is kept towards one side of the tank so it has its hot and cool areas, but I'm not sure as to what the exact temperature is.  I'll try and borrow a thermometer off someone this week and get some figures, but the heat lamp (which also acts as a UV lamp) is specifically made for animals.


----------



## Choobaine (Jan 22, 2008)

Mmm I'd be careful with those lamps - depends on what brand, they can be risky and burn out easily. It's very very important to check his temperatures, tell us how he's doing!


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 22, 2008)

Bedlam said:


> but I'm not sure as to what the exact temperature is.


This is extremely bad. A 10-20 degree difference is only a mild annoyance at most to humans, assuming we'd even notice it, but it can mean the difference between health and severe illness in a reptile. You must know EXACTLY.  



Bedlam said:


> but the heat lamp (which also acts as a UV lamp) is specifically made for animals.


This doesn't mean it's at the right temperature output for this exact species, or that it can't malfunction like Choobaine said.


----------



## Choobaine (Jan 23, 2008)

Why don't you give us your whole setup? If there's something to be fixed I wont get angry don't worry  We can sort out and see what you need to ensure you get the best gear for a healthy animal. Plus if the other folks out there are as cheap as me we can ensure we find you the best place to get the good gear but cheaper!  It's a whole forum at your disposal for all the information you need. Or you can allways PM me and I'll help ya out.


----------



## Bedlam (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll be visiting a friend of mine today who breeds dragons and he'll go through everything with me as well as lend me a thermometer so I can get proper temperature readings.

It's a basic setup at this point.  I keep it on paper towels which I change twice a week.  I make sure the towels are unscented and have no dye in them so that they're safe for an animal.  Other than that, I've got a piece of driftwood in the basking area that gets cleaned once a week and a water dish in the cooler area that gets cleaned and refilled every morning.  The lamp is an Exoterra 2in1 heat lamp / UV lamp.  I've got it on the top of the tank to one side.


----------

